# Cash Rents Decline?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Agnews...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/average_iowa_cash_rents_drop_10_NAA_Sara_Schafer/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

They say someone nearby us was paying $340 for some good row crop land and asked the landlord fo $50 reduction and the landlord said he understood and would drop price but had to think about it . Landlord called back 2 days latter said he rented it to another farmer for $355


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Still rising faster than the rivers in April around here too


----------

